
Show HN: GrammarGrizzly – For Serious Spanish Learners - ashrestha8
https://grammargrizzly.com/
======
ashrestha8
Hey HN! Grammar Grizzly
([http://grammargrizzly.com](http://grammargrizzly.com)) is a website that
helps Spanish language learners, make sense of and simplify learning grammar
by showing you what and when you need to learn or revise a grammar point with
endless examples and explanations.

Learning a language takes a lot of time, effort and strategy, while also being
pretty expensive. Most online resources focus on vocabulary and help you pick
up a few sentences for particular situations. Which feels good when you first
apply it, but leaves gaps in your grammar knowledge which are a pain to find
and fill down the road.

We help you prevent those gaps in the first place, learn new grammar and also
continuously review known grammar.

Key benefits:

* The grammar points introduced are accompanied by multiple example sentences that reinforce what you have previously learned. With almost endless examples.

* Each grammar point also includes links to other great free online resources to further your studies and cement what you have learned into memory.

* You also have the ability to review the grammar you have learned using a built-in SRS system. SRS stands for spaces out repetition system, that helps you review the grammar when you would have almost ‘forgotten’ it. An efficient and effective way to memorize things.

* The SRS system requires manual input to test your true understanding of the material.

* Start your grammar studies and track your study progress as you cover all of the grammar points from beginner to advanced. Currently there are only a few levels on the site but we will be adding several levels each week.

We are pretty early and are adding new grammar points, levels and features
daily, so any us hard feedback you have on ways to improve would be greatly
appreciated. Please drop us a line hackers@grammargrizzly.com

It is completely free to sign up and try, so why not take it for a test drive?
You can learn more at
[grammargrizzly.com]([http://grammargrizzly.com/](http://grammargrizzly.com/))

Thanks

Alex & Jake

